# Roamio stream process. Really?



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't have a stream but I assume the technology in the Raomio is the same for streaming to ios devices. I start watching on my phone it starts a recording. Ok. I change channels and it continues to record the old and channel and the new channel I just tuned to? Is this really the best Tivo could come up with for this "streaming" technology? Why can't this be done behind the scenes? Help me understand the method to their madness.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This was the only way they could do it until recently. I'm betting that now that they have dynamic tuner allocation for the Mini they will eventually adapt that to the Stream as well.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I am surprised they couldn't make this happen in the background. Start stream (starts recording behind the scenes). Change channels, stops recording, deletes recording, starts new recording for new channel. Current method seems half baked. Have to stick to slingbox until (if) it improves.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah it's not great for live TV, but I personally never watch live TV so it doesn't matter to me. If you do then maybe slingbox is the better option.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bunjicat said:


> I am surprised they couldn't make this happen in the background. Start stream (starts recording behind the scenes). Change channels, stops recording, deletes recording, starts new recording for new channel. Current method seems half baked. Have to stick to slingbox until (if) it improves.


How much live TV and then live TV with channel changing are you doing on an Ipad? I agree that having the Stream start up a recording for live TV isn't great but live TV streaming isn't the primary function of the Stream. The primary function is to stream and download recorded shows to an iphone or ipad. I wouldn't call it half-baked because it doesn't handle live tv perfectly. Maybe 85% baked.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I guess I pictured the stream more as a mini that's mobile. Having the full tivo experience on any mobile device and hopefully a laptop in the future. The technology is definitely available. Why not go all the way with it?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream was released before the Mini and hasn't really been updated since. Now that dynamic tuner allocation is available maybe we'll see real live TV added to the stream when it gets updated in the Fall.


----------



## Hrbek14 (Jun 11, 2013)

So where does the streaming stand? I know that eventually with the Roamio (which has the Stream built in), you will be able to watch on a mobile device or computer that is not on your network without having to transfer it in advance, right? Kind of like a Slingbox? So, will that also work on a Premiere XL with a separate Stream?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The hardware inside the Roamio is actually the same as what's in the standalone Stream. It's basically just soldered onto the board in the Roamio rather then being in it's own box. So they should both get whatever updates TiVo has planned for the future.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Well then here is an interesting question. I have a premiere xl with lifetime and a second one that is sitting in a box that was essentially free. I was going to activate it, but was going to wait until after our remodeling was done next spring.

In light of that, is it worth getting a roamio if I already have a stream and a free premiere? The thing about the roamio that interested me was accessing recordings from anywhere, but if that technology comes to the stream as well, it would be cheaper to activate the free unit than go and get a new one. Unless there is something else I am missing. Extra tuners don't matter that much to me, it is rarely a problem.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

The deal breaker for me is whether they will make stream available through the web browser. It needs to be a Slingbox replacement. Does anyone know if this is going to be an option?


----------

